# If Auburn is the NC game...



## rex upshaw (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope FSU hangs 50 on them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 7, 2013)

Not a stretch Rex, since Mizzou almost did it.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 7, 2013)

Missouri scored over forty, FSU may get a hundred.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 7, 2013)

Well Auburn will get their chance to play FSU.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 7, 2013)

I will go ahead and go on record saying that the barners will win. FSU can't stop their rushing attack. 

RTR!


----------



## bigsix (Dec 7, 2013)

50 may not be enough to win.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 7, 2013)

bigsix said:


> 50 may not be enough to win.



Unlike the sec teams, FSU plays defense.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 7, 2013)

Auburn won't be a pushover. Ohio St would've got beat by 50


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 7, 2013)

maker4life said:


> Unlike the sec teams, FSU plays defense.



Against the likes of Duke...lol


----------



## maker4life (Dec 7, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> Against the likes of Duke...lol



MISSOURI


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 7, 2013)

They might still win. Lol.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Let me say this..... I hope FSU lays a 100 on awwbarn. But if you think Duke is better than Missouri, your crazy.


----------



## weagle (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I hope FSU hangs 50 on them.



Probably won't be enough to beat Auburn.


----------



## Chattco1 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Go dawgs*

What bowl are you playing in? Ya'll can only dream of the chance to play for the NC. Maybe if Ga would hire a real coach you would be playing in something besides the chicken bowl!!!!!! WDE


----------



## Chattco1 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Go dawgs*

Well one things for sure, It won't be Ga hanging 50 on AU! What bowl are you playing in anyway?  Ya'll can only dream of the chance to play for the NC. Maybe if Ga would hire a real coach you would be playing in something besides the chicken bowl!!!!!! WDE


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2013)

gsp536 said:


> Well one things for sure, It won't be Ga hanging 50 on AU! What bowl are you playing in anyway?  Ya'll can only dream of the chance to play for the NC. Maybe if Ga would hire a real coach you would be playing in something besides the chicken bowl!!!!!! WDE



Lol...... and they come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 8, 2013)

Man all you leghumpers and tidiewhiteys sure seem to have a hateful attitude. I guess since we beat you, your hiney hurts, and that's why you're mad.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 8, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> Man all you leghumpers and tidiewhiteys sure seem to have a hateful attitude. I guess since we beat you, your hiney hurts, and that's why you're mad.


Ding...ding...ding!!!

WINNER!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2013)

Go Noles!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2013)

Where is this SEC defense I have been hearing about for years?  oke:


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Dec 8, 2013)

What kills me is because they scored over 50 on Missouri everyone thinks they are going to put up 50 on FSU !  That's crazy talk !! I think it be a great game ! As for me being a FSU fan I would rather lose a national championship to auburn than to win one against Ohio state !! To be the best you got to beat the best !! Let's do it !! Go noles !! I think FSU 44-37


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> What kills me is because they scored over 50 on Missouri everyone thinks they are going to put up 50 on FSU !  That's crazy talk !! I think it be a great game ! As for me being a FSU fan I would rather lose a national championship to auburn than to win one against Ohio state !! To be the best you got to beat the best !! Let's do it !! Go noles !! I think FSU 44-37



FSU has a considerably better defense than Mizzou.  Y'all should win this game with ease.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 8, 2013)

I am pulling for the Barners, heck half the players are Ga boys.


----------



## JKnieper (Dec 8, 2013)

Two thoughts on the game.  One, it will be a much much better game then an OSU/FSU natty.  OSU is/was a fraud just like ND was last year and everyone knew it.  Second, this game will have the assemblage of the hottest coeds in the stands since the 2005 UT/USC game.  I hope the kids get some tickets.

WDE


----------



## WickedTider (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I hope FSU hangs 50 on them.


50 may not be enough



Jay Hughes said:


> I will go ahead and go on record saying that the barners will win. FSU can't stop their rushing attack.
> 
> RTR!


agree, especially with the RTR part



bigsix said:


> 50 may not be enough to win.


ditto



maker4life said:


> Unlike the sec teams, FSU plays defense.


they will have to



JKnieper said:


> Two thoughts on the game.  One, it will be a much much better game then an OSU/FSU natty.  OSU is/was a fraud just like ND was last year and everyone knew it.  Second, this game will have the assemblage of the hottest coeds in the stands since the 2005 UT/USC game.  I hope the kids get some tickets.
> 
> WDE


all true

Auburn wins this game I believe 35-24. Teams tighten up a bit on the big stage


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2013)

auburn isn't putting up 50 against FSU.  Mason torched Mizzou, but then again, the duo of JJ Green and Brendan Douglas put up 160 yds against Mizzou on 26 carries.  FSU has a much better defense and Auburn's D is plain awful.  We will finally get to see a Heisman winner put up Heisman type numbers in the NC game.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2013)

weagle said:


> Probably won't be enough to beat Auburn.



Weagle, I'm with you on this one!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> auburn isn't putting up 50 against FSU.  Mason torched Mizzou, but then again, the duo of JJ Green and Brendan Douglas put up 160 yds against Mizzou on 26 carries.  FSU has a much better defense and Auburn's D is plain awful.  We will finally get to see a Heisman winner put up Heisman type numbers in the NC game.



REx,
I'll be pulling for Auburn,...and who knows what happens.
But realistically, BAMA slowed Auburn down enough to have won the game, BAMA's offense dropped 2 TD passes, misfired all night and obviously missed those FGs.

If FSU continues to perform at their current offensive production, then they win, but if they hiccup as BAMA did, Auburn can definitely beat the semiholes.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Weagle, I'm with you on this one!



If Auburn couldn't put up 50 on UGA, they won't be able to put up 30 on FSU.


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> If Auburn couldn't put up 50 on UGA, they won't be able to put up 30 on FSU.



I'm just saying that I hope Auburn wins...


----------



## alphachief (Dec 8, 2013)

And...if it comes to a 50+ yard field goal...our kicker will make it!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 8, 2013)

alphachief said:


> And...if it comes to a 50+ yard field goal...our kicker will make it!



you keep on thinking that...


----------



## chadair (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I hope FSU hangs 50 on them.



why so HATEFUL Rex?? 

Go War Eagle!! Id rather zip my ......................  and come back down with the said zipper before Id pull for the clown school!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2013)

chadair said:


> why so HATEFUL Rex??
> 
> Go War Eagle!! Id rather zip my ......................  and come back down with the said zipper before Id pull for the clown school!!



I just don't think Auburn is that good...certainly not the 2nd best team in the country.  They might get embarrassed against FSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I'm just saying that I hope Auburn wins...


This^^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> Man all you leghumpers and tidiewhiteys sure seem to have a hateful attitude. I guess since we beat you, your hiney hurts, and that's why you're mad.



All I see are doggies making negative comments and bama fans supporting the barn. Please get someone else to read the posts for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> All I see are doggies making negative comments and bama fans supporting the barn. Please get someone else to read the posts for you.


They are particularly defensive this year for some reason. Maybe they know something we don't?


----------



## Sniper Bob (Dec 8, 2013)

Auburn 48 FSU 17........


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 8, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> All I see are doggies making negative comments and bama fans supporting the barn. Please get someone else to read the posts for you.



Mathew, you are certainly right on this thread. Maybe I am a little grumpy, but we got thumped pretty bad on this forum last year. Just a hangover I guess.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 8, 2013)

*Who did the Noles play this year that was worth a flip???*



rex upshaw said:


> I just don't think Auburn is that good...certainly not the 2nd best team in the country.  They might get embarrassed against FSU.



The Noles could be the ones to get embarrassed. It seems like every year for the last several other than the year two SEC teams played for the Championship there has been some other conference Champion who was going to put it to the SEC team and it aint happened in 6 tries so we'll see if this is the year.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Dec 8, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Auburn 48 FSU 17........


I might could believe in the 48 but if u think they auburn defense would hold FSU to 17 points u need lay off the paint chips !!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2013)

ghadarits said:


> The Noles could be the ones to get embarrassed. It seems like every year for the last several other than the year two SEC teams played for the Championship there has been some other conference Champion who was going to put it to the SEC team and it aint happened in 6 tries so we'll see if this is the year.



ND was a total joke, but FSU is well balanced and has a defense that's possibly better than their offense.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I just don't think Auburn is that good...certainly not the 2nd best team in the country.  They might get embarrassed against FSU.



This could be true, but Auburn has been dominant at the line of scrimmage in the previous few games.  Whether they can do this with FSU's talent has yet to be seen.  I will not say FSU's defense is better than bama's.  I think it will be a good game and will depend on whether Auburn can collapse the pocket and put pressure on Winston.  He showed he was human the first half of the ACC championship.  I believe it will be a good game, but the FSU receivers will have outrageous numbers.  Can FSU stop the power game?  Can Auburn's defense slow down FSU enough for a victory?  Will having D. Craig as an Auburn coach make a difference?  This is why college football is so great.


----------



## weagle (Dec 8, 2013)

There's and old joke about about 2 guys running from a bear.  One guy says to the other guy: "we'll never out run this bear" The second guy says: "I know, I'm just trying to outrun you"

That is Genius of Ellis Johnson's 2013 defense.  He knows he is quite a few players short of having a dominant defense, but he also knows all he has to do is keep your Offense from scoring as much as Auburn's Offense.  All he needs is a turnover or two, or a big 4th down stop, or a blocked kick etc, etc.  

We don't have to out run the bear.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Dec 8, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> I might could believe in the 48 but if u think they auburn defense would hold FSU to 17 points u need lay off the paint chips !!



your insinuation about the paint chips is what exactly???

My point was FSU Offense....meet a real defense!!!


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I hope FSU hangs 50 on them.



That is fine with me, as long as the Tigers score 52.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I just don't think Auburn is that good...certainly not the 2nd best team in the country.  They might get embarrassed against FSU.



rex.....you truly are a hater.....im just curious.....who is your team.....i just recently joined the forum and have not heard you speak of your team.......

can you enlighten us on why you dont think Auburn is that good........and what do you think our bcs ranking should be..

im not being hateful.....i would just like to hear your side of the story...

war eagle!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> But realistically, BAMA slowed Auburn down enough to have won the game, BAMA's offense dropped 2 TD passes, misfired all night and obviously missed those FGs.
> 
> If FSU continues to perform at their current offensive production, then they win, but if they hiccup as BAMA did, Auburn can definitely beat the semiholes.



Best post in this thread, except the op 

Auburn is a good team and I give credit where it is due but Bama gave that game to AU. If FSU can make the plays Bama didn't they'll win it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 8, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> your insinuation about the paint chips is what exactly???
> 
> My point was FSU Offense....meet a real defense!!!



FSU met the 2nd best defense in the Sec a week ago and throttled them.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 8, 2013)

Kawaliga said:


> Mathew, you are certainly right on this thread. Maybe I am a little grumpy, but we got thumped pretty bad on this forum last year. Just a hangover I guess.





SpotandStalk said:


> FSU met the 2nd best defense in the Sec a week ago and throttled them.



And that's the end of this discussion...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2013)

tebigcountry said:


> rex.....you truly are a hater.....im just curious.....who is your team.....i just recently joined the forum and have not heard you speak of your team.......
> 
> can you enlighten us on why you dont think Auburn is that good........and what do you think our bcs ranking should be..
> 
> ...






Rex has been here for quite a long time and anyone that has took the time to read knows who he cheers for. I find if funny how Aubbies are coming out of the weeds now they are actually winning...... That band wagon is getting heavy huh??


----------



## weagle (Dec 8, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> I find if funny how Aubbies are coming out of the weeds now they are actually winning...... That band wagon is getting heavy huh??



Sure.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll be pulling for the Tiger Eagles..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 8, 2013)

weagle said:


> Sure.



Ouch.


----------



## Ben Athens (Dec 8, 2013)

FSU did not play a schedule like an SEC team did. How many top teams did FSU played this season ?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 8, 2013)

Ben Athens said:


> FSU did not play a schedule like an SEC team did. How many top teams did FSU played this season ?



FSU can play with anyone in the country.

This years Auburn team is not the typical SEC team.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 8, 2013)

weagle said:


> Sure.



And we're still here posting, not off hiding in the corner. Say what you want, but GA fans here take heat from everyone. I'm sure once Florida starts winning again, their fans will come back, too. 

Although you didn't post much the last couple years, you and a couple others were still around (Kawaliga - even though he changed his username - and yellowduckdog come to mind), but the rest of your breathren have r-u-n-n-o-f-t, some of which have conveniently found their way back this year.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2013)

weagle said:


> Sure.



One is better than none! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2013)

DSGB said:


> And we're still here posting, not off hiding in the corner. Say what you want, but GA fans here take heat from everyone. I'm sure once Florida starts winning again, their fans will come back, too.
> 
> Although you didn't post much the last couple years, you and a couple others were still around (Kawaliga - even though he changed his username - and yellowduckdog come to mind), but the rest of your breathren have r-u-n-n-o-f-t, some of which have conveniently found their way back this year.



True dat!


----------



## boothy (Dec 8, 2013)

War Eagle!  Can't wait for the game.  It will be interesting to see how FSU reacts to playing someone who will line up and hit them in the mouth for 4 quarters.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 8, 2013)

boothy said:


> War Eagle!  Can't wait for the game.  It will be interesting to see how FSU reacts to playing someone who will line up and hit them in the mouth for 4 quarters.




One thing for CERTAIN, win or lose FSU will be more physical than Auburn. What will be interesting is seeing how Auburn handles falling behind a couple of scores. I really, really, really, hope they attempt to let Marshall throw the ball.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Rex has been here for quite a long time and anyone that has took the time to read knows who he cheers for. I find if funny how Aubbies are coming out of the weeds now they are actually winning...... That band wagon is getting heavy huh??



obviously you did not read my post very well.....ive only been a member of this forum a little over a month.....

i thought is asked a honest legit non sarcastic question....i meant no harm......obviously you view it different.....

ahhhhhhh.....ive been coming out of the weeds since conception.......i never hide.....i fly the colors with dignity and pride......win or lose my friend......as for the band wagon.....ive rode it through thick and thin for 50 years....

good day to you sir.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

weagle said:


> Sure.



thanks weagle.......

war eagle!


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

the bcs got it right for the last time......this is gonna be one great game to wind up the season......will auburn come to play......you betcha......will fsu come to play.......you betcha...i truly hope the officiating bats a 1,000......i think college should be like the pros.....review every touch down...its just to easy......your not slowing down the game reviewing a touch down......just the extra point......

this game will not disappoint......good luck to both teams...(with auburn having a little more)......i wish all the players a injury free game.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 8, 2013)

tebigcountry said:


> this game will not disappoint......good luck to both teams...(with auburn having a little more).....
> 
> The Tigers have definitely had more than their fair share this season, but I am just happy that OSU is out!  I can admit that  I am an SEC homer, and I will be rooting for them.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

GAGE said:


> tebigcountry said:
> 
> 
> > this game will not disappoint......good luck to both teams...(with auburn having a little more).....
> ...


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 8, 2013)

tebigcountry said:


> GAGE said:
> 
> 
> > thanx GAGE......its good to see a little love......with so much hate lingering.
> ...


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 8, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> tebigcountry said:
> 
> 
> > You sure are a tender fella.
> ...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 9, 2013)

maker4life said:


> I really, really, really, hope they attempt to let Marshall throw the ball.



We can expect to see a heavy dose of the run game until FSU slows it down and or goes up by a couple scores. They know Marshall can't throw. If he starts slinging the ball around FSU will win.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ouch.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Ouch.



3 of those years, in which UGA won the east and played in the SEC Championship Game, the winner went on to win the NC.  It's not like we were losing to mediocre teams.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2013)

chadair said:


> why so HATEFUL Rex??
> 
> Go War Eagle!! Id rather zip my ......................  and come back down with the said zipper before Id pull for the clown school!!



That's because you understand what rivalry means.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 9, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's because you understand what rivalry means.


----------



## GASeminole (Dec 9, 2013)

I remember the South Carolina (and other SEC homer) fans talking about how Marcus Lattimore was going to run all over us too. "ACC is weak, they don't play anybody, gonna run all over them, etc"  

In case you forgot, here is how that worked out: 

All videos must be embedded by forum rules
This year.. Lamarcus Joyner, Telvin Smith, and Christian Jones will be bringing the pain.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


>



Not directed at you. 

A Florida fan should NEVER pull for FSU, and I wouldn't want him to.  I don't take pleasure in a rival's glory, and I sure as hades don't want any Go Gata or Duh Ewe fans enjoying ours.

There seems to be ALOT of that going around in here.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 9, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> I remember the South Carolina (and other SEC homer) fans talking about how Marcus Lattimore was going to run all over us too. "ACC is weak, they don't play anybody, gonna run all over them, etc"
> 
> In case you forgot, here is how that worked out:
> 
> ...



Wasn't that the year we won the SEC East?


----------



## Sniper Bob (Dec 10, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> FSU met the 2nd best defense in the Sec a week ago and throttled them.



You are hilarious. Alabama was #1 SEC Defense and Missouri was #2 SEC defense as of last week. And Auburn put up 841 yards ON THE GROUND!!!!!! on those two combined. (I hate to admit that)...but do your research....Gators #2 defense in the SEC....put the pipe down buddy!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 10, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> You are hilarious. Alabama was #1 SEC Defense and Missouri was #2 SEC defense as of last week. And Auburn put up 841 yards ON THE GROUND!!!!!! on those two combined. (I hate to admit that)...but do your research....Gators #2 defense in the SEC....put the pipe down buddy!!



Am I missing something?  

http:// http://www.secdigitalnetwork.com/Portals/3/SEC%20Website/football/confldrs.htm


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 10, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> You are hilarious. Alabama was #1 SEC Defense and Missouri was #2 SEC defense as of last week. And Auburn put up 841 yards ON THE GROUND!!!!!! on those two combined. (I hate to admit that)...but do your research....Gators #2 defense in the SEC....put the pipe down buddy!!



They put up over 550 yds on the ground against Mizzou alone.  That's over 200 yds MORE than they put up against UGA.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm not betting against Auburn, afterall, they are already 28-1 with quarterbacks that were kicked off of other SEC teams for stealing.  Swiping this game should be child's play.


----------



## tcward (Dec 11, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> I'm not betting against Auburn, afterall, they are already 28-1 with quarterbacks that were kicked off of other SEC teams for stealing.  Swiping this game should be child's play.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 11, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> I'm not betting against Auburn, afterall, they are already 28-1 with quarterbacks that were kicked off of other SEC teams for stealing.  Swiping this game should be child's play.


Cam left on his own accord so this isn't entirely correct.  I did see a list of disciplinary problems for UGA since Richt had been there and it was staggering.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 11, 2013)

tebigcountry said:


> obviously you did not read my post very well.....ive only been a member of this forum a little over a month.....
> 
> i thought is asked a honest legit non sarcastic question....i meant no harm......obviously you view it different.....
> 
> ...



Your one of the few....it was hard to find a aubbie here last year. Do you want a cookie or something??


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 11, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> You are hilarious. Alabama was #1 SEC Defense and Missouri was #2 SEC defense as of last week. And Auburn put up 841 yards ON THE GROUND!!!!!! on those two combined. (I hate to admit that)...but do your research....Gators #2 defense in the SEC....put the pipe down buddy!!



Then you should have ran for 10000 yards agianst the likes of Arkansas and Miss State.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Cam left on his own accord so this isn't entirely correct.  I did see a list of disciplinary problems for UGA since Richt had been there and it was staggering.



See any home invasions or armed robbery?


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 11, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Your one of the few....it was hard to find a aubbie here last year. Do you want a cookie or something??



i went to get one but i noticed you got the last one.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Dec 29, 2013)

*keep talking noles fans*

i love people who over look Auburn. lets see on jan 6, i am thinking tho your Heisman will choke. its easy to talk crap and live up to it, Auburn puts there talking on the field,SO BRING IT NOLES< LETS DANCE


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 29, 2013)

I would personally find it really funny if Auburn won this game.  The Florida State people have lost their minds.


----------



## mgdisco (Dec 31, 2013)

All I'm hearing is FSU has the #14 rush defense in the country! That's only because they moved up after we knocked Mizzu out of that spot! FSU does have a great team, but they have not been tested and they are not that deep on defensive line. They have great linebackers but they are small, their defensive backs are outstanding. The Offensive line has given up 29 sacks this season, they have not seen the pass rush that we have. I went back and watched most of the FSU game and Winston is good but he is Not the best QB we faced this year and without a doubt not the best offensive line we have faced. Auburn by 10


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 31, 2013)

mgdisco said:


> All I'm hearing is FSU has the #14 rush defense in the country! That's only because they moved up after we knocked Mizzu out of that spot! FSU does have a great team, but they have not been tested and they are not that deep on defensive line. They have great linebackers but they are small, their defensive backs are outstanding. The Offensive line has given up 29 sacks this season, they have not seen the pass rush that we have. I went back and watched most of the FSU game and Winston is good but he is Not the best QB we faced this year and without a doubt not the best offensive line we have faced. Auburn by 10



UGA has a horrible OL and Murray was able to throw for 415 yds.  I doubt FSU is overly concerned with the Auburn pass rush.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Cam left on his own accord so this isn't entirely correct.  I did see a list of disciplinary problems for UGA since Richt had been there and it was staggering.



Cam left on his own .... what you smokin' Willis?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 31, 2013)

I am a DAWG first, but my 2nd team is FSU.  My guess is that FSU has too many weapons for Auburn on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 31, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> Cam left on his own .... what you smokin' Willis?



Facing potential expulsion isn't the same as kicked out of school.  Folks need to get their facts straight.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 31, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Facing potential expulsion isn't the same as kicked out of school.  Folks need to get their facts straight.



Spin it man, spin it.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 31, 2013)

a





rex upshaw said:


> Spin it man, spin it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2014)

Come on Jan 6....Ready for the talking to end and the hitting to begin!


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Come on Jan 6....Ready for the talking to end and the hitting to begin!



Yep.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 1, 2014)

*If Auburn is in the NC game...*



rex upshaw said:


> Spin it man, spin it.



Jealousy is a terrible thing.....No No:


----------



## Crimson (Jan 1, 2014)

I am pulling for The Barn as much as it kills me.  Now that the sting of the disaster in the pasture has lessened, I have to be a SEC Homer.  

Plus I have a lot of Barner friends.  Now if they win they will probably make me sick but I am pretty sure they are sick of me too.

Plus I hate Jeremy Pruitt.  I understand leaving FSU but to talk smack about Saban is Bush league. Not a fan of Jamies Winston either.  

War Chicken, best I can do.


----------

